# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Những ngôi làng trong tranh

## yeuhanoi

*1. Shirakawa-go – Nhật Bản*


Shirakawa-go được xem là viên ngọc quý của làng quê Nhật Bản với những ngôi nhà được làm bằng gỗ, mái lá hình chóp nằm rải rác cạnh bìa rừng.


Mùa xuân, ngôi làng Nhật Bản như bừng sáng giữa mùa hoa nở. Năm 1995, làng được liệt kê vào danh sách di sản thế giới.












*2. Dorfgastein - Australia*


Dorfgastein, một ngôi làng du lịch khá nổi tiếng ở Australia thuộc thung lũng Gastein. Làng Dorfgastein có nhiều khách sạn, nhà nghỉ, bể bơi ngoài trời phục vụ khách du lịch.


Điều lí thú nhất về Dorfgastein là những con đường trong làng không hề có tên gọi.Là địa điểm du lịch lí tưởng trong suốt cả năm, tuy nhiên, ngôi làng đón nhiều du khách vào mùa đông hơn cả vì đây là khu trượt tuyết khá lý tưởng.
*3. Aveyron - Pháp*


Aveyron là một ngôi làng xinh xắn của Pháp, nằm trọn vẹn trên đỉnh đồi dài thoai thoải đầy cây cối xanh mướt.






Trong các khu làng cổ, những ngôi nhà nhuốm màu thời gian luôn đón nhận sự có mặt của hoa leo trước hiên nhà. Không chỉ nhà cổ, hàng cây trơ trụi bên cạnh cũng nhuốm màu thời gian tạo nên khung cảnh tĩnh mịch đến lạ thường.

----------


## yeuhanoi

*4. Dinan - Pháp* 
_Ngôi làng Dinan của Pháp mang dáng dấp của một cô gái nông thôn yêu kiều mà mộc mạc.
_



Có kiến trúc khác so với nhiều nơi nhưng ngôi làng ở Pháp nhưng Dinan vẫn không thể thiếu được con đường nhỏ, sâu hun hút uốn lượn quanh làng.
*5. Cotswolds - Anh*


Anh quốc là đất nước nổi tiếng với những ngôi làng đẹp bậc nhất thế giới. Cotswolds không chỉ là ngôi làng đẹp nổi tiếng ở Anh.
Tiếng tăm của làng lan ra toàn thế giới khi được xem là “Trái tim của nước Anh”.

Cotswolds, ngôi làng đẹp nổi tiếng của nước Anh mang đậm chất điền viên, thôn dã.


Nét đặc trưng của các ngôi nhà nơi đây chính là cảnh sắc thiên nhiên thơ mộng với những khu vườn xanh mướt, thoáng mát.




*6. Devon - Anh*


Sở hữu những cánh đồng vàng và làng mạc trù phú, Devon đẹp tựa bức tranh khắc vào sườn đồi.


Nằm ở phía Tây Nam nước Anh, Devon là mảnh đất của những sự khác biệt và tuyệt diệu. Từ các bờ biển đẹp mê hồn cho tới thung lũng phủ đầy cây xanh, đan xen những dòng sông, con suối chảy quanh co, những cánh đồng vàng xuộm vừa gặt bên làng mạc trù phú, hiện hữu phong cảnh thật thanh bình.


Những ngôi nhà được xây dựng sát nhau khiến du khách khó phân biệt ranh giới giữa các ngôi nhà. Đây là nét hấp dẫn của ngôi làng nhỏ ở Devon, nước Anh.

----------

